# im getting a new baby today :)



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Since i rehomed wally i have been thinking that five is a very bad number of ferrets.....hanna and maggie sleep all day and poor salomai has to put up with the rather boisterous munchkin and woody...so when next door offered me their laszt little polecat girl...how could i resist   

will be picking her up later today but i cant decide if she should go straight outside with the others or stay in until she is a mite bigger, opinions please


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Baby Bubbles is home  

She is the runt of the litter and needs some feeding up but she is so inquisitive at 8 weeks she is climbing up tubes and ladders quite happily  photos will come later


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

:d


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww she is super cute. how are your others with her? it maybe worth treating her with stuff for ticks before she gets to meet your lot so you know if they did get anymore she isnt the reason.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

they have not met yet  she is soo super tiny im scared that she will be crushed 

(i know its not likely but im a wimp  )

i did not think about the tick thing, good idea thank you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is she eating ok? your best of keeping her indoors untill she gets some fat on them bones, as it is chilly outside. was she kept outside before.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

shes eating a diddy bit, iv soaked some biscuits in cat milk for her and that seems to being going down ok, i will be buying some meat from the butchers on monday, she came as a surprise as i was told that next door had already rehomed them all.

she was kept outside before with her siblings, but when i saw her she was shivering non stop


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you could make her some scrambled egg she would love that. How is she eating not too fast?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> shes eating a diddy bit, iv soaked some biscuits in cat milk for her and that seems to being going down ok, i will be buying some meat from the butchers on monday, she came as a surprise as i was told that next door had already rehomed them all.
> 
> she was kept outside before with her siblings, but when i saw her she was shivering non stop


awww ferrets shiver to raise the body temp once reached they should stop, you often see kits do it when they 1st awaken, it sounds like she was cold


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

not really, i have only see her take a few mouthfuls, im about to embark on mission scrambled egg lol

she is so different to muchkin at her age, all he did is eat sleep poop and eat lol she is nosey and into everything.

she is still shaking a fair bit though, she has plenty of bedding which she is curled up in, im thinking its just nerves being in a strange place.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> not really, i have only see her take a few mouthfuls, im about to embark on mission scrambled egg lol
> 
> she is so different to muchkin at her age, all he did is eat sleep poop and eat lol she is nosey and into everything.
> 
> she is still shaking a fair bit though, she has plenty of bedding which she is curled up in, im thinking its just nerves being in a strange place.


could you not bring solomia in? shes only a kit isnt she? it could be shes missing other ferrets for company so is scared. I am sure after a few days she will be fine.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

good idea  

lol i feel like an idiot for not thinking that she might just need company.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> good idea
> 
> lol i feel like an idiot for not thinking that she might just need company.


hey dont worry x if you dont want to do that maybe try putting teddies in her bed so she has something to snuggle upto


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

solomai is in and they are both giving each other a good sniff lol

bubbles is like a little shadow its so sweet


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure they'll be fine, Kits rarely if ever fight. Its good really in a way as Bubbles and Solo (hope you dont mind that lol) can keep one another company now.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

well the cats and the dog are definatly enjoying the show lol the cage is surrounded by a quiet but watchful crowd 

i dont mind at all lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well done for rescuing Bubbles x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would quarantine her from your others for a while, treat for mites and check poos for worms. 

If shes used to being outside it will be quite a shock to her system to come inside. How about a snuggle safe disc over night? the temps have suddenly got cold. 

She beautiful she does look super tiny too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i would of said that too but seeing as Bubbles came from next door to op and she has had ferrets before I felt it was better Bubbles had company.


----------

